# Links auf ein Bild setzen



## kun-2oTh (2. Oktober 2001)

Ich weiß, viele denken jetzt sicher "Wer is er denn?", aber ich muss das jetzt endlich wissen =)

Wie kann ich in PS Links auf ein Bild setzen???


----------



## lUpuS (2. Oktober 2001)

willkommen *
in PS,..LINKS???

also ich denke nicht, dass es geht,.. denn ps ist grafik und n link ist html,... oder verstehe ich da was falsch???


----------



## KoMtuR (2. Oktober 2001)

**GG**

Ich glaub du meinst ImageReady. Also ich geh nun mal davon aus. Setzte ein neues Slice (hab nur englische Version). Wenn de es anwählst kannste dann in einem Fenster deine URL angeben. Wenn das Fenster nicht da ist, dann gehste unter Window->Show Slice.

Probiers einfach aus 


Ciao, KoMtuR


----------



## kun-2oTh (2. Oktober 2001)

*=/*

ach echt, also hatte ich doch richtig gedacht 

schade, ich dachte das funzt, weil ich sowas schon öfters gesehen hab...
muss ich also doch schnippeln 


*update* 

thx KoM
muss ich mal probieren


----------



## FilouX (2. Oktober 2001)

So richtitsch, Pavel!  Biede gäh in Abdeilung hdml.
Aber Du kannst summ Beischbiel so dun:

a href="dein link.htm">
img src="dein_bild.gif" width="groesse in pix" height="groesse in pix" border="rand in pix">


Isch hoffen, isch gonnden Disch elfen...


----------



## Saesh (2. Oktober 2001)

bitte wende dich an bereits bestehende threads:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=4684&highlight=links

ich denke das hilft dir!
ich hoffe ich kann dann diesen thread schliessen.


----------

